# Tethered Camera Shooting Nikon D70



## ajohnb (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello 
I am new to this forum and my first attempt to learn LR3.3. Has anybody tethered successfully, a Nikon D70 to a Mac?:shock: I use OSX 16.6
Thanks


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi welcome to the forum.

The D70 is not supported in Lightroom for tethered shooting. The list of supported cameras is here  http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/842/cpsid_84221.html

I can recommend this app though  http://www.sofortbildapp.com/    its free and works very well.

Auto import into Adobe Lightroom is provided by setting up Lightroom's watchfolder feature.


----------



## ajohnb (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Nik Player,appreciate your help.
Regards
J


----------

